# St. Louis Area Herf



## Prozac_Puros (Mar 14, 2007)

Anyone in the St Louis area want to get together? Maybe a golf and smoke session. Lets shoot for an April or May date.


----------



## Prozac_Puros (Mar 14, 2007)

OK, 32 views and no post, everyone loves the newbies. How about a No Limit Holdem Poker Herf? HorDovours, Poker and Cigars? I live In 30 Min west of St. Louis and would be glad to open my place of bussiness for this event.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Hell yeah; i'll come by to meet ya and herf it up! Can't say exactly when I can set the date yet, but PM me your address and ph #. I'll give you a ring or PM you back to set something up!? I may be able to swing a couple other guests ... maybe!?


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Okay...you got me at "No Limit"...I'm in. I can also bring a few more guys to the game, if interested. I have a home game every Tuesday night which starts at 7pm and ends at 11pm. I have a ventilation system in my basement, so cigars are allowed. If interested in playing, shoot me a PM. 

BTW, I live in Sunset Hills, 270 & Gravois.


----------

